

Svbtle Exclusivity - ksred
http://adii.me/svbtle-exclusivity

======
mipapage
Artificial demand: created by others or in your own head or in this example,
both. I don't mean to be negative, but this seems like a lot of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_and_circuses> to me...

------
Udo
I think a lot of people just like the clean, minimal look. That's why they
install the WP theme, not because they're jealous of whatever artificial
scarcity/demand hack is actually driving the original Svbtle network. Is there
really a reputation boost by virtue of being an actual member?

------
simvla
Check out <https://simvla.com> for an open-source / "non-exclusive"
alternative!

------
DrJ
if you take <https://github.com/gravityonmars/wp-svbtle> and mix it with
<https://github.com/mhoofman/wordpress-heroku> you can make a svbtle clone on
heroku for free.

